# Aqua controller



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Is there anybody here that uses a aqua controller or a reef keeper or a Tunze Controller Set and a calcium reactor? If so could you PM me. Thanks


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

too expensive for my blood, but the guy I buy all my coral from uses one, its really nice hooked up to his PC so he can check the levels and adjust from anywhere in the world


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

GetITCdot said:


> too expensive for my blood, but the guy I buy all my coral from uses one, its really nice hooked up to his PC so he can check the levels and adjust from anywhere in the world


 I have the Aqua controller as a matter of fact it's this one:
Aqua Controller Jr. w/ Standard pH & Temp Probe, Serial Port & Direct Connect 8by Neptune Systems - AquaCave
but I'm adding a calcium reactor this week and I'm trying to find out if I need another PH controller for the reactor because I already have one with the aqua controller. If you get a chance to pick his brain find that out for me. I would appreciate it. Thanks


----------

